# Is RG6U becoming obsolete for cable tv?



## nrp3

I get a few cable tv installs or rewires from customers who don't want the cable company to drill holes in their siding. With everything going digital should I go to all quadshield and the appropriate connectors? Tomorrows customer said the cable company wanted RG6Q? I take this to mean quadshield.


----------



## william1978

As far as I know they still use RG6U around here. Now you got me curious.


----------



## nrp3

Its an older home in Mass. I have been there a couple of times for small jobs. They only have a couple of tvs. I guess they were having reception issues prompting a rewire. They probably have RG59. Quadshield may be overkill who knows. I'll grab a box and some connectors on the way down.


----------



## B4T

There are millions of homes wired with RG6 and it would not be practical for cable companies to say that wire is no longer acceptable.


----------



## william1978

They don't use rg59 anymore around here.


----------



## B4T

william1978 said:


> They don't use rg59 anymore around here.


Same here, but even CABLEVISION runs RG6 still.....


----------



## william1978

Black4Truck said:


> Same here, but even CABLEVISION runs RG6 still.....


 Do you use conn. or scotchkote?:laughing:


----------



## 480sparky

Black4Truck said:


> Same here, but even CABLEVISION runs RG6 still.....


Spliced every 7' in a 6x6 PVC box and slobbered with 3M Scotchcoat.:whistling2:


----------



## B4T

william1978 said:


> Do you use conn. or scotchkote?:laughing:


No.. only on the vinyl siding to keep the wire from flapping in the wind


----------



## william1978

Black4Truck said:


> No.. only on the vinyl siding to keep the wire from flapping in the wind


 :laughing::thumbup: I knew you wouldn't waste any scotchkote.:no:


----------



## egads

Quad shield is the current standard. Regular RG6 is probably OK if it is existing. But always pull quad in a new ap.


----------



## EDC

egads said:


> Quad shield is the current standard. Regular RG6 is probably OK if it is existing. But always pull quad in a new ap.


I completely disagree. Quad is not a standard. All cable and sat installers here use RG6, many times RG6 tri-shield. It's not often you see quad.

Quad doesn't offer enough benefit over double or tri shield. It's harder to terminate, hell it's bend ratio won't even fit in a wall framed with 2X4's if you want to get technical.

I use Belden 7915A tri-shield, I've never had a problem with it.


----------



## Sawdust454

The new mp4 compression used by directtv for high definition needs quadshield cable. I would install the quad anyway for future needs.:thumbsup:


----------



## robnj772

EDC said:


> I completely disagree. Quad is not a standard. All cable and sat installers here use RG6, many times RG6 tri-shield. It's not often you see quad.
> 
> Quad doesn't offer enough benefit over double or tri shield. It's harder to terminate, hell it's bend ratio won't even fit in a wall framed with 2X4's if you want to get technical.
> 
> I use Belden 7915A tri-shield, I've never had a problem with it.


 
When is the last time you have had contact with any cable or sat installers because RG6 quad has been used by Direct TV and Comcast for atleast 6 years now.

With HDTV and cable internet quad sheild has been the standard for a long time now.

As for it being harder to terminate I have no idea what your talking about but I use the ideal strippers and compresion kit and it is easy as can be.

"hell it's bend ratio won't even fit in a 2x4 wall" :blink::blink::blink:

Why not? what did you run it in 6 in Rigid??? :laughing:


----------



## nrp3

I picked up a 1000' of quad shield and some ideal connectors. They were missing a couple of channels, TNT being one of them. Existing was a mix of mostly RG59 and one segment of RG6. Most of the connectors were loose and poorly crimped, they pulled right off. That may have been most of the problem. I used one of the digital cable/satellite splitters. I didn't see what it looked like before, but afterward the missing channels came in fine. Not that RG6U wouldn't have worked as well, but wasn't sure.


----------



## cdnelectrician

Correct me if I am wrong here, but isn't there a difference between RG-6-U and RG-6? That being that RG 6U has a plastic (not a foam/foil dialectric) and is also 50 ohm impedance and not 75 ohm like RG-6?


----------



## william1978

RG6U-----www.http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/RG-6


----------



## nrp3

I didn't look to see. The amount of cabling was so small that it wasn't worth saving any of it. Going into the boarded up crawl space took the bulk of the time. Anyone have a good website with recommendations and some tech about cable tv wiring?


----------



## cdnelectrician

william1978 said:


> RG6U-----www.http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/RG-6


 
Ahh good info:thumbsup: I was misinformed!


----------



## william1978

cdnelectrician said:


> Ahh good info:thumbsup: I was misinformed!


 I never knew the difference till I googled it a few minutes ago.:thumbsup:


----------



## cdnelectrician

haha! I haven't seen any of the CATV guys using anything other than Belden RG-6 here....Except they do run an RG-11 from the pedestal/pole to the house most of the time. But Canada, or Ontario anyways is a little behind when it comes to ISP's....nothing like FIOS here!


----------



## nrp3

No FIOS in NH either. Some competition with comcast would be good. Not sure there is much price difference though.


----------



## cdnelectrician

Yea I am getting real tired of rogers cable here...especially their crap customer service and their pushy sales staff. But, I have no one else to choose from!


----------



## ralph

the local providers nearby are requiring cat5 for all tv service on new homes. No RG 6, or RG6 Quad. No body told me on the last one I did, that suckd.
Future iptv digital service or something . 
Im guessing ive got to cover for possible dish service anyways.


----------



## VersaJoe

RG6 is fine. The Quad shield stuff was good before everything went digital. Digital signals are not disturbed by EMF like analog signals were before they made the digital switch last year. We use the RG6 for CATV, Component Video, and some audio distribution with excellente results.


----------



## Marcus

RG6 quad shield is pretty much the standard here in Australia for TV - both free-to-air and satellite pay-TV. Pay TV providers specify certain compression connectors now, too. RG11 quad from a MATV head-end to a floor distributors perhaps and any long cable runs, also.


----------



## idontknow

RG6 is still the standard for here in C-FL. I've talked with reps from both Comcast and Dish Network and both have reaffirmed that RG6 is perfectly acceptable for new installations.


----------



## macmikeman

The local cable company here wants tri shield, not quad shield for catv installs. Just gotta be different I guess.


----------



## Bob Badger

EDC said:


> I completely disagree. Quad is not a standard.


It is here and I am in the same area as the OP.


----------



## jwjrw

Black4Truck said:


> No.. only on the vinyl siding to keep the wire from flapping in the wind


 
A real "hack" would of let it flap in the wind. That proves you are not a "hack".:no: Disclaimer: at least on this job! :laughing:


----------



## Greg

Around here the everything is being done RG-6 quad shield. I use the Ideal compression fittings, I steer clear of the crimp type fittings. Just seem to have a higher failure rate. I even have the ratchet crimpers and prefer the compression fittings. I find them to be faster plus they are weather proof, no need for heat shrink, or scotchkote. :laughing:


----------



## wouldrichest

william1978 said:


> As far as I know they still use RG6U around here. Now you got me curious.


Its an older home in Mass. I have been there a couple of times for small jobs. They only have a couple of tvs. I guess they were having reception issues prompting a rewire. They probably have RG59. Quadshield may be overkill who knows. I'll grab a box and some connectors on the way down.


----------



## mikeh32

cat6e is what we have been running in new schools.


----------



## B4T

mikeh32 said:


> cat6e is what we have been running in new schools.


where did we switch from CATV to networking? :blink:


----------



## mikeh32

Black4Truck said:


> where did we switch from CATV to networking? :blink:


just then. All 4 of the schools i just/am doing are using cat6e for tv, instead of rg6


----------



## ralph

mikeh32 said:


> just then. All 4 of the schools i just/am doing are using cat6e for tv, instead of rg6


 Imwiring houses in communities that require all cat5, no RG-6. No exceptions.


----------



## idontknow

Who writes up the "no exceptions" clause? What do these homeowners do when they decide they don't want Uverse or Fios and want directv or dish instead? Why not give these people options?


----------



## B4T

ralph said:


> Imwiring houses in communities that require all cat5, no RG-6. No exceptions.


That makes no sense.. I always wire new houses for both.

The walls are wide open.. so easy, a cave man could do it. :laughing:


----------



## robnj772

Black4Truck said:


> where did we switch from CATV to networking? :blink:


I think at the same time trolls decided to resurrect an old thread


----------



## nrp3

Since I am bored, what kind of service uses network cable to provide tv?


----------



## robnj772

idontknow said:


> Who writes up the "no exceptions" clause? What do these homeowners do when they decide they don't want Uverse or Fios and want directv or dish instead? Why not give these people options?


Someone really stupid.


----------



## rbj

*Cat Differences*

Understanding data rates between Cat-5 and -6 will make a difference in cable carrying signal spectrum levels...
Cat-5e...100 Mhz, -6...200 Mhz, -6e...350 Mhz, -6A...750Mhz (cables vary by class type used) 

Running Cat-5 is obsolete in new construction except under matching existing Cat-5 remods. To use Cat-5 cable and connectors in a new Cat-6 installation degrades the system. 
Streaming video data and cable interfaces requiring higher resolution signal clarity is practically essential for industry next 5 year future equipment upgrades. 

Improved Copper speed technology is cleaner and faster with the Cat-6 or better cables. Fiber optics is not $$ competitive in residential installs.


----------



## Magnettica

rbj said:


> Understanding data rates between Cat-5 and -6 will make a difference in cable carrying signal spectrum levels...
> Cat-5e...100 Mhz, -6...200 Mhz, -6e...350 Mhz, -6A...750Mhz (cables vary by class type used)
> 
> Running Cat-5 is obsolete in new construction except under matching existing Cat-5 remods. To use Cat-5 cable and connectors in a new Cat-6 installation degrades the system.
> Streaming video data and cable interfaces requiring higher resolution signal clarity is practically essential for industry next 5 year future equipment upgrades.
> 
> Improved Copper speed technology is cleaner and faster with the Cat-6 or better cables. Fiber optics is not $$ competitive in residential installs.



Nonsense, nothing wrong with Category 5e for new construction.


----------



## HackWork

Magnettica said:


> Nonsense, nothing wrong with Category 5e for new construction.


Maybe he meant Cat5 (as in not Cat5*e*)?

Running Cat6 for phones is a waste.


----------



## mikeh32

HackWork said:


> Maybe he meant Cat5 (as in not Cat5*e*)?
> 
> Running Cat6 for phones is a waste.


not at all. within 10 years, everything will be voip. 

I have seen t1 lines that are now wireless. just to give you an idea of whats to come


----------



## HackWork

mikeh32 said:


> not at all. within 10 years, everything will be voip.
> 
> I have seen t1 lines that are now wireless. just to give you an idea of whats to come


Your second line shows why I think Cat6 for phones is a waste.

Hell, who is using corded phones anymore? Throw a basestation somewhere and you have as many handsets to put around the house as you need.


----------



## mikeh32

HackWork said:


> Your second line shows why I think Cat6 for phones is a waste.
> 
> Hell, who is using corded phones anymore? Throw a basestation somewhere and you have as many handsets to put around the house as you need.


I too agree, but i dont see it happening for about 10 years. let me see what i can post, and what i cant about the stuff they are testing here


----------



## rbj

Magnettica said:


> Nonsense, nothing wrong with Category 5e for new construction.


Read Cat-5, I did not include -5e. There is a big difference between Cat-5 and -5e. Using Cat-6 on commercial new construction is a must with IT requirements unless your area has not updated to the latest system specs.


----------



## nrp3

Are there any residential networks that would suffer if not wired with cat 6 yet? I suspect there aren't but I don't know for sure. I could see in the future. I have had terrible luck with voip myself. I could never get Vonage to work at home. Your experience may vary.


----------



## I_get_shocked

We are still installing Cat 5e in residential unless otherwise spec'd. Also still using RG6 for cable runs unless otherwise spec'd.


----------



## bduerler

rbj said:


> Understanding data rates between Cat-5 and -6 will make a difference in cable carrying signal spectrum levels...
> Cat-5e...100 Mhz, -6...200 Mhz, -6e...350 Mhz, -6A...750Mhz (cables vary by class type used)
> 
> Running Cat-5 is obsolete in new construction except under matching existing Cat-5 remods. To use Cat-5 cable and connectors in a new Cat-6 installation degrades the system.
> Streaming video data and cable interfaces requiring higher resolution signal clarity is practically essential for industry next 5 year future equipment upgrades.
> 
> Improved Copper speed technology is cleaner and faster with the Cat-6 or better cables. Fiber optics is not $$ competitive in residential installs.


i learned something new:thumbup:


----------



## Jlarson

From what I have seen I could probably get most data and POTS to work using old rusted razor wire and chain link fence. Cause when ya think about it they don't have this magical CAT 6 run all they way from the CO or your ISP, and once it hits your demarc or router or whatever and switches to CAT 6 it doesn't make the signal quality better.


----------



## I_get_shocked

Jlarson said:


> From what I have seen I could probably get most data and POTS to work using old rusted razor wire and chain link fence. Cause when ya think about it they don't have this magical CAT 6 run all they way from the CO or your ISP, and once it hits your demarc or router or whatever and switches to CAT 6 it doesn't make the signal quality better.


It allows for greater bandwith and speed within your intranet (streaming from media servers, backups to network attached storage, etc will see performance increase with Cat6)


----------



## robnj772

nrp3 said:


> Since I am bored, what kind of service uses network cable to provide tv?


 
I am still waiting for an answer on this one myself.

Tv on network cable?


----------



## mikeh32

robnj772 said:


> I am still waiting for an answer on this one myself.
> 
> Tv on network cable?


ATT uverse is a small one that comes to mind.

Just did an entire school that used all cat6e
well,multiple schoolsq


----------



## Wirenuting

I pull 6e in with the RG6U. 
It all terminates at a central location anyway. 
But I have read that new TV's will now come with a network plug built in. They want to do away with the HDMI connections. 

I also have 1 non-cordless phone in my bedroom. When the power goes out a cordless phone is useless. It would be nice to dial 911 in the middle of the night as I get up because of a fire.


----------



## Toronto Sparky

RG59 will not work on Rogers Digital in Toronto.
RG6 double shield works but if you have more than one terminal you had better count on a hi frequency bi-amp


----------



## WelchRyan

For some new methods being used in home entertainment, may I suggest a look into Media over Coax Alliance (MoCA).


----------

